# JFileChooser - Zugriff auf Dateiname-Feld und Save-Button?



## OldSchool (17. Feb 2004)

Hi @ all!

Ich hätt folgendes Problem: 
1. Ich möchte beim TextFeld (Dateiname: ...) einen vordefinierten Text reinschreiben, also zB Dateiname: Protokoll
Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich auf das Textfeld von den JFileChooser zugreifen kann.

2. Ich möchte den Speicher-Button des JFileChoosers mit einem ActionListener belegen. Leider weiß ich auch nicht wie ich diesen Button anspreche. Es gibt ja eine Konstante names CANCEL_OPTION für den Cancel-Button, für den Speicher-Button leider nicht.

Bitt um Rat

Gruss
OldSchool


----------



## Roar (17. Feb 2004)

so:


			
				Java API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> void 	setAccessory(JComponent newAccessory)
> Sets the accessory component.
> void 	setApproveButtonMnemonic(char mnemonic)
> Sets the approve button's mnemonic using a character.
> ...



wie man das label ändern kann weiß ich nicht, dafür gibt es keine methode.


----------



## Guest (18. Feb 2004)

Das haut so nicht hin! 

Ich brauch einen Rückgabewert mit dem ich vergleichen kann!
Also zB.: if (e.getSource() == JFileChooser.SAVE_DIALOG)

Nur passt SAVE_DIALOG nicht, weil diese Konstante nur aussagt, dass sich der JFileChooser im Save-Dialog befindet.


----------



## bygones (18. Feb 2004)

ich weiß nicht ob es dir hilft, aber abfragen ob der SAVE Button z.b. gedrückt wurde bringt nichts.

Du bekommst über getSelectedFile() das ausgewählte File (bzw. ich glaub über getSelectedFiles() die Files). Mit dem kannst du dann machen was du willst. Du musst halt wissen, ob der FileChooser, vom dem das File kam zum speichern war oder zum öffnen. Alles weitere musst du dann in deinem Code machen


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2004)

ich habe die gleiche frage wie 1.: wie kann ich einen vordefinierten text im jFileChooser setzen? in der api hab' ich nichts gefunden.

danke!


----------



## Calamitous (28. Apr 2004)

bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher aber ich glaube im Konstructor kannst du einen "Startpfad" angeben. So wäre er zumindest im richtigen "Ordner" drin


----------



## Guest (29. Apr 2004)

danke für die antwort. das start-verzeichnis spielt eigentlich keine rolle; es geht um einen file-transfer über das netz: da soll beim empfänger dateiname und -endung im filechooser übernommen werden.

am besten wäre natürlich, wenn auch gleicher der datei-filter auf die entsprechende endung angepasst würde, was jedoch nicht unbedingt sein muss.

gruss


----------

